# Extralite Gara



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Por fin llegaron (gracias Jason de Fairwheel), son el substituto para las 44-30 de Extralite que traigo con cassette 11-34 que la verdad en algunas subidas tendidas me hacían sentir la falta de piernas, espero que con el 42-28 compense un poco, ah! y también pesan menos. Espero ponerlas en las Mithyc (oíste Limón) en la semana.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

pero como que una foto nadamas  que desviador tienes?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> pero como que una foto nadamas  que desviador tienes?


Sigo con el XTR950, probé el Durace con el convertidor a top-pull de Speen, pero no me gustó, demasiada fuerza para levantar la cadena, parece que hay un nuevo modelo de Speen, con mas brazo de palanca, pero estoy a gusto con el XTR.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

tambien senti lo mismo con el modelo viejo pero me acaba de llegar el nuevo speen, vamos a ver que tal trabaja.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hay una version en 24-36??

Sera que sea muy loca la idea de usar un desviador Shimano 10sp de carretera con el nuevo Cassette XX y un par de platitos de Extralite en 24-36??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hay una version en 24-36??

Sera que sea muy loca la idea de usar un desviador Shimano 10sp de carretera con el nuevo Cassette XX y un par de platitos de Extralite en 24-36??


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hay una version en 24-36??
> 
> Sera que sea muy loca la idea de usar un desviador Shimano 10sp de carretera con el nuevo Cassette XX y un par de platitos de Extralite en 24-36??


No, hasta donde sé en Extralite no manejan esas relaciones, por lo menos en MTB, siempre existe la posibilidad de usar las palancas de 5 brazos, ahí si hay mas posibilidades "dentales".
Ya examinando un poco mas las Gara, quedan montadas en el plato mediano, ó sea, no voy a poder usar un BB de 108, sino el 113, no se modifica el factor Q. 
No sé si esperar a que llegue mi cuadro reparado (tal vez la semana que entra) ó ya probarlas con la Duke. En cuanto la use ya habrá "review".
En cuanto al cassette XX, no sé que tanta ventaja ó desventaja será tener 10 pasos, lo que sí, barato no es :nono:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

hablando de un 36 enfrente yo diria que 1x9 con el cassette XX 11-36 y eliminar el 24 solo que lo tuyo sea las subidas largas.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Limon said:


> hablando de un 36 enfrente yo diria que 1x9 con el cassette XX 11-36 y eliminar el 24 solo que lo tuyo sea las subidas largas.


1x9 en bici de montaña... uf, o se tienen las piernas de Contador para subir, o se rueda principalmente en zonas planas. De otra manera, no le encuentro mucha razón de ser, al menos en el occidente de México.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

es asi...todo depende del uso que le vayas a dar...cuantas veces utilizas la 44 adelante con la 11 atras??....en mi caso nunca....yo estuve pensando en usar 1x9 en la bici que estoy armando, pero al final me decidi por una doble....en todo caso en 1x9 yo me iria con una intermedia entre 28 o 32 adelante ni mas pequeña ni mas grande....pero no me hagan caso ...no mas tengo un año en esto


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gracias por las respuestas... 

Yo he probado los 36X22-11/32 y me va bien. El 44 lo estoy usando apenas ahora que vivo en un lugar completamente plano y solo para llanear. Para bajar voy mejor en el mediano, a veces el grande pero por ejemplo en el Ajusco o Chiluca el 44 se golpea mucho.

Por eso pensaba en 2X9... o incluso 2X10. 1X9 no lo moveria mas que para bajar.

La mayor ventaja que le veo al 2X10 es si tuviera los cambios mas cerrados en el cassette, especialmente entre los pinones de 25-32.

O la otra seria 24-38 adelante y 12-34 atras.

Los otros que me llaman la atencion son los platos Rotor.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Limon said:


> hablando de un 36 enfrente yo diria que 1x9 con el cassette XX 11-36 y eliminar el 24 solo que lo tuyo sea las subidas largas.


ups, aqui me equivoque era 1x10.


----------



## rodrigoh (Dec 14, 2006)

Yo estoy usando un 32 en 1X9 con un 11-32 en una 29er y para mi fue una revelacion, realmente no necesito mas, pero no tengo subidas largas en donde estoy ahora. Creo que con el 11X36 de sram y un 34 en una 26er o 32 en una 29er seria suficiente en cualquier terreno. 

El unico sacrificio realmente es cuando tienes que rodar tramos de carretera o caminos de tierra planos y rapidos donde necesitas el plato grande.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya montadas en el Mythic, agregar 180 gr del eje de centro, 16 gr de tornillos para palancas y listo 590 gr. en total.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ya montadas en el Mythic, agregar 180 gr del eje de centro, 16 gr de tornillos para palancas y listo 590 gr. en total.


un bb American Classic serian 40g menos :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> un bb American Classic serian 40g menos :thumbsup:


No sé si valgan la pena los 30 gr (el AC pesa 150 gr) a cambio de la confiabilidad del Crank Bros., aunque últimamente dicen que han mejorado mucho en ejes de centro y masas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> No sé si valgan la pena los 30 gr (el AC pesa 150 gr) a cambio de la confiabilidad del Crank Bros., aunque últimamente dicen que han mejorado mucho en ejes de centro y masas.


El Crank Bors es el de Titanio ese (Cobalt, no?).

Si quieres mas confiabilidad, puedes probar con un SKF, pero pues ya se va de las manos el peso. Eso si, es el mejor BB que hay.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> El Crank Bors es el de Titanio ese (Cobalt, no?).
> Si quieres mas confiabilidad, puedes probar con un SKF, pero pues ya se va de las manos el peso. Eso si, es el mejor BB que hay.


El Cobalt me ha funcionado muy bien, mucho mejor que los FSA y Raceface y sí, el SKF probablemente tiene los mejores rodamientos en el mundo, pero el peso....., bueno, a lo mejor pruebo el AC.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

yo tengo usando el AC 3 anos y los bearings me duran alrededor de un ano sin problemas. sin el sello de plastico que no sirve para nada mas que d peso extra 137-140g


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> yo tengo usando el AC 3 anos y los bearings me duran alrededor de un ano sin problemas. sin el sello de plastico que no sirve para nada mas que d peso extra 137-140g


Esa es la ventaja del AC, los baleros se pueden cambiar, cosa que en los sellados no es posible, me estás convenciendo y más con el peso, juraba que andaba en los 150.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

y los baleros los cambias en menos de 5 min contando que el bb ya no esta en el cuadro sin necesidad de erramientas especiales.


----------

